# Are these normal T5?



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Are these coralife 10000k T5 normal or T5HO??

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/Fish_Lig...-T5-Fluorescent-Lamp_7426305_102.html?tc=fish


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

bigfishy said:


> Are these coralife 10000k T5 normal or T5HO??
> 
> http://www.bigalsonline.ca/Fish_Lig...-T5-Fluorescent-Lamp_7426305_102.html?tc=fish


No, it's low output Alex.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> No, it's low output Alex.


he is correct.

T5 = 14w lamps
T5HO = 24w lamps


----------

